# Intense in Action



## bachmayeah (10. September 2008)

Soot hier dann der teils gewünschte "Sammelthread" für alle Action-Bilder auf euren Intense-Boliden.
Und da ich grad gleangweilt bin, mach ich den Anfang mit seichter Action.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (10. September 2008)

perfekte biler, da hat jemand ne kamera und sein bike verdammt gut im griff! respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxFRESHxx (10. September 2008)

da ich auch gelangweilt bin mach ich mit


----------



## Christiaan (10. September 2008)




----------



## THBiker (11. September 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


>



schöne Bilder
du hättest das "Votec" auf dem Wallride auch noch zu einem "Intense Cycles" umarbeiten müssen 

mehr Bilder bitte....ich muss auch mal welche machen, nur ist meine Action leider etwas dürftig


----------



## hacke242 (11. September 2008)

..und es war Sommer...


----------



## TeeWorks (14. September 2008)

Thorsten, es kommt ja auch nich auf die Größe an, sondern auf die Technik! 

hab auch noch Bilder rausgekramt, teils etwas älter, aber alles die mega action  
*Trail...!*






*Street!*



*Pose!*


----------



## THBiker (15. September 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> Thorsten, es kommt ja auch nich auf die Größe an, sondern auf die Technik!



Da sind sie wieder meine 2 Probleme 

Danke für den Zuspruch, ich werde mal demnächst jemand zum fotografieren nötigen


----------



## TeeWorks (15. September 2008)

@bachi: was isn das eigentlich fürn perverses gap?


----------



## THBiker (15. September 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> @bachi: was isn das eigentlich fürn perverses gap?



das ist das Roadgap in Winterberg


----------



## bachmayeah (15. September 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> @bachi: was isn das eigentlich fürn perverses gap?


jepp iss - wie bereits beantwortet - in wibe.
und alles andere als pervers..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (16. September 2008)

richtig geil, das gap. man sieht so richtig schön auf dem foto, wie der flug beschleunigt.


----------



## TeeWorks (16. September 2008)

ich finds derb   , aber natürlich schauts von weiter weg betrachtet nicht mehr so krass aus


----------



## dh-biker (18. September 2008)

Fotos sind von Joel Antrade, Fahrer ist Tobias Sieber in Andorra bei WC


----------



## dh-biker (19. September 2008)

Kommt aus Todtnau nach der Anakondawurzel


----------



## Malte S (26. September 2008)

Von letzter Woche (nächste Woche gibt's hoffentlich mehr):


----------



## bachmayeah (26. September 2008)

go malte.. go malte  topp! ggf kommen auch wieder kleinigkeiten am wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (26. September 2008)

Ach Gott, wie sehr vermisse ich Whistler...geile shots!


----------



## haha (28. September 2008)

endlich mal wenn gefunden, der bock auf fotos schiessen hat und mit der cam einigermaßen umgehen kann...


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (29. September 2008)

Vom Wochenende


----------



## Malte S (30. September 2008)

So, hier der angekündigte Nachschub:


----------



## P3 Killa (30. September 2008)

Sehr schöne Bilder  Beneide dich echt, wär etz auch gern in Whistler! Hoff des klappt endlich mal 09....


----------



## xxFRESHxx (30. September 2008)

irgendwann MUSS ich auch mal nach whistler...

derweil zwei vom sonntag in schladming


----------



## iNSANE! (30. September 2008)

Oh man, guter Style Malte! Whistler fehlt mir auch!
Denke ich werde nächstes Jahr nochmal hinfliegen - 3 Wochen, die schöne Herbstsonne genießen!
Besondere Atmosphäre auf Deinen Bildern - liegt wohl am Licht! Top!


----------



## Condor (30. September 2008)

Malte S schrieb:


> Von letzter Woche (nächste Woche gibt's hoffentlich mehr):



jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
Meinen absoluten Lieblingsdrop im ganzen Park gibts wieder.. der hat immer soviel Spass gemacht. Gehts danach immernoch rechts ab oder wie früher schön mit Speed mehr oder weniger geradeaus?


----------



## Malte S (1. Oktober 2008)

Danke, danke! Ist wirklich ganz nett hier. Heute war aber leider der letzte Tag. Dafür aber das beste Wetter und kaum Leute im Park. Echtes Paradies gewesen.
@Condor: Joa, danach am besten geradeaus düsen. Schwung hat man ja...


----------



## Malte S (1. Oktober 2008)

Uuhps, doppelt! Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatcrobat (2. Oktober 2008)

ok ich war auch achon 3mal in bc aber wie heist der trail  und wo finde ich diesen drop
ride on


----------



## mex racer (6. Oktober 2008)

So hier ist mein 6.6 in Action



Leider sind meine Lager defekt, deswegen gib es momentan keine weitern bilder


----------



## Malte S (13. Oktober 2008)

fatcrobat schrieb:


> ok ich war auch achon 3mal in bc aber wie heist der trail  und wo finde ich diesen drop
> ride on



Whistler Bikepark, Strecke ist "No Joke"


----------



## Trickz (13. Oktober 2008)

schöner thread, geile fotos dabei - 
besonders die whistler bilder


----------



## fl1p (19. Oktober 2008)

Bad Wildbad, thx @ Vodka-Wasser (Knochenbruch.net)


----------



## Christiaan (6. November 2008)

Hier ein par Bilder von vor 2 Wochen in Winterberg, Schlamm fahren, hahaha


----------



## Trickz (6. November 2008)

auch ein paar von mir:


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (6. November 2008)

Sehr geile Fotos!
Wo ist das aufgenommen?


----------



## Trickz (6. November 2008)

Danke, auf Hometrails und in PDS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (8. November 2008)

Spinn ich...lange nicht mehr so geile Fotos gesehen. Maximalen Respekt für den Fotografen - und den Rider natürlich auch 
Farben, Schärfe, Komposition und Licht - alles perfekt 
Danke für die neuen Wallpaper!


----------



## haha (8. November 2008)

allerdings, das bruchpilotpic ist hammer, so was hätt ich auch gern.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (8. November 2008)

Sorry meine Unwissenheit, was ist PDS?


----------



## Trickz (8. November 2008)

portes du soleil


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (8. November 2008)

Soll das nur ein Insider kennen? Oder steh ich auf der Leitung?


----------



## Trickz (8. November 2008)

anscheinend stehst du auf der leitung das hat wirklich nix mit insider zu tun 
pds ist ein riesiges skigebiet in frankreich grenze schweiz, welches im sommer zu bikeparks mit unzähligen trails und dh strecken umfunktioniert wird...
bekanntester park ist wohl les gets, dazu kommen noch chatel, champery, avoriaz, les crossets, morzine, morgins usw

http://freeride.bike-magazin.de/fmo/freeride_artikel/show.php3?id=34&nodeid=16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.I.M. (8. November 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Soll das nur ein Insider kennen? Oder steh ich auf der Leitung?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (8. November 2008)

Trickz schrieb:


> anscheinend stehst du auf der leitung das hat wirklich nix mit insider zu tun
> pds ist ein riesiges skigebiet in frankreich grenze schweiz, welches im sommer zu bikeparks mit unzähligen trails und dh strecken umfunktioniert wird...
> bekanntester park ist wohl les gets, dazu kommen noch chatel, champery, avoriaz, les crossets, morzine, morgins usw
> 
> http://freeride.bike-magazin.de/fmo/freeride_artikel/show.php3?id=34&nodeid=16



Danke! Das kannte ich noch nicht, ist doch etwas weit weg von mir!


----------



## klemmi (9. November 2008)

Trickz schrieb:


> anscheinend stehst du auf der leitung das hat wirklich nix mit insider zu tun
> pds ist ein riesiges skigebiet in frankreich grenze schweiz, welches im sommer zu bikeparks mit unzähligen trails und dh strecken umfunktioniert wird...
> bekanntester park ist wohl les gets, dazu kommen noch chatel, champery, avoriaz, les crossets, morzine, morgins usw
> 
> http://freeride.bike-magazin.de/fmo/freeride_artikel/show.php3?id=34&nodeid=16



Hui,
ist das denn alles etwas weit verteilt oder ist alles in einer näheren Umgebung??? Wie sind die Preise für Lift, Unterkunft und Verpflegung dort so?


----------



## Trickz (9. November 2008)

dazu gibt es schon genug threads, das hier soll eigentlich ne gallerie sein


----------



## THBiker (7. Januar 2009)

6.6 beim Snowride gestern im Pfälzerwald


----------



## samsnatch13 (25. Februar 2009)

pic's mit dem tazer vp








pic's mit dem uzzi vp


----------



## iNSANE! (25. Februar 2009)

Respekt! Krasse Action - da fehlt sich nix!


----------



## miker_G (22. März 2009)




----------



## INT3NS3 (24. März 2009)

So, hier ist mein Beitrag.

Leogang 2006


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (5. April 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walo (16. April 2009)

kinder aufm spielplatz


----------



## neikless (17. April 2009)

schöner spielplatz


----------



## bachmayeah (4. Mai 2009)

scharfe dh/fr "action":


----------



## samsnatch13 (6. Mai 2009)

In Boppard mit dem Uzzi


----------



## Philsen82 (6. Mai 2009)

mini Bild und mini Sprung, trotzdem lustig


----------



## MrFaker (6. Mai 2009)

@bachmayeah

du bist so krass, dass du nichtmal filmbar bist 

lg chris


----------



## bachmayeah (6. Mai 2009)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> @bachmayeah
> 
> du bist so krass, dass du nichtmal filmbar bist
> 
> lg chris



filmbar?
schwetzer... wo warste denn? haste nicht hochgefunden  anhand der bilder sollte ja klar sein, wo man sich getroffen hätte. oder ich hab dich vor lauter geschwindigkeit übersehen


----------



## dh-biker (6. Mai 2009)

geile Bilder Jungs. Bald ist mein socom auch wieder Fahrbereit. Hat nen neuen BOS Dämpfer bekommen , damit es zur Gabel passt 
Und nen wunderschönen Sixpack Vorbau ( Direct Mount ) und neue Laufräder. Hoff es wirde euch auch so gefallen


----------



## MrFaker (6. Mai 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> filmbar?
> schwetzer... wo warste denn? haste nicht hochgefunden  anhand der bilder sollte ja klar sein, wo man sich getroffen hätte. oder ich hab dich vor lauter geschwindigkeit übersehen



war von 14:30 - 18 uhr am start 

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (6. Mai 2009)

dh-biker schrieb:


> geile Bilder Jungs. Bald ist mein socom auch wieder Fahrbereit. Hat nen neuen BOS Dämpfer bekommen , damit es zur Gabel passt
> Und nen wunderschönen Sixpack Vorbau ( Direct Mount ) und neue Laufräder. Hoff es wirde euch auch so gefallen



vor allem soll es dir gefallen.. mit dem bos haste nen super kauf gemacht.. geht gut ab das teil.



chrisRM6 schrieb:


> war von 14:30 - 18 uhr am start
> 
> lg chris



hmm doof wa. laut exif daten waren wir um 14:30 auf der alten dh.
frühe wurm fängt den vogel oder dergleichen.. warst du noch mit anderen da? beim runterrollern ist uns ne gruppe entgegengekommen...aber sonst eher tote hose.. bis auf die nicolai-sippe und die buswanderschaftsleute


----------



## fatcrobat (6. Mai 2009)

@bachmayeah wo is denn die nette streck die auf den bildern zu sehen ist 
sind echt nette bilder


----------



## bachmayeah (6. Mai 2009)

schlaaand  oberhalb von hd...
mal von wo anders und noch zu tazer vp zeiten:


----------



## Christiaan (6. Mai 2009)

Wo ist dein Helm?


----------



## iRider (6. Mai 2009)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Wo ist dein Helm?



Nix drin, nix drauf!  *kidding*


----------



## Christiaan (6. Mai 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Nix drin, nix drauf!  *kidding*



Whuahahahaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (7. Mai 2009)

no brain no headache


----------



## T.I.M. (7. Mai 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> ...aber sonst eher tote hose.. bis auf die nicolai-sippe und die buswanderschaftsleute



Meinst Du uns?


----------



## bachmayeah (7. Mai 2009)

das wäre möglich.. wenn du mit wursti und nervsack und 2 anderen am start warst. bzw einer von den 2 anderen warst, dann ja


----------



## T.I.M. (7. Mai 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> bzw einer von den 2 anderen warst, dann ja



Bin sogar immernoch einer von den zwei anderen


----------



## bachmayeah (8. Mai 2009)

T.I.M. schrieb:


> Bin sogar immernoch einer von den zwei anderen


----------



## neikless (9. Mai 2009)

Gullivers Reisen in Willingen


----------



## Downhoehl (15. Mai 2009)

Neulich in Bad Wildbad....


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (17. Mai 2009)

Schon länger her...damals noch das 6.6 mit FR-Aufbau


----------



## walo (31. Mai 2009)

so macht die anfahrt, zum spot schon laune.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ky6jYh29NI&feature=related"]YouTube - Chain Smoke 2_Trophy Truck. "AUDIOSWAPED"[/ame]


----------



## Trickz (31. Mai 2009)

^^ zu geil 

todtnau:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. Juni 2009)

schöne Bilder!!!!


----------



## iRider (3. Juni 2009)

Auf dem Weg zum Sieg.....







Danke für das Bild lelebebbel!


----------



## bachmayeah (3. Juni 2009)

ein bild vom legendären iRider? schönes radel könnte man vermuten! bild?


----------



## haha (3. Juni 2009)

ich glaub das rad ist sehr schön. avid juicy ultimate lassen da etwas sehr leichtes erahnen. das phantom des intenseforums
gratulation zum sieg


----------



## dh-biker (4. Juni 2009)

Heute am Feldberg - geiler Singletrail - der Schwarzwald rockt einfach nur ...


----------



## bachmayeah (4. Juni 2009)

sehr sehr geile foddos...aber kauf dich doch mal endlich ne ti feder  für den i.


----------



## dh-biker (4. Juni 2009)

jaja wenn mans hat, kommt auch noch. Aber jetzt fahr ich lieber auch mal ein bisschen.


----------



## bachmayeah (4. Juni 2009)

klar, aber das kann man ja so nebenher machen...also die feder organisieren.


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2009)

Etwas langsamere action 

Intense Spider29, in Ligurien

zuerst berg hoch...





und dann auf tollen Trails wieder runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (4. Juni 2009)

nice.. auch das 29er...


----------



## TeeWorks (4. Juni 2009)

aaaalter.... sattel weiter runter!!  ...tut das nich weh?


----------



## mc schrecka (8. Juni 2009)

nicht auf dem Weg zum Sieg


----------



## TeeWorks (8. Juni 2009)

aber mit freude dabei!


----------



## °Fahreinheit (15. Juni 2009)

PDS:


----------



## xxFRESHxx (19. Juni 2009)

schladming, letzten sonntag








pics by tom hauke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (19. Juni 2009)

sehr schöne bilder


----------



## THBiker (26. Juni 2009)

Intense mal auf´m Trail...hoff das darf auch gepostet werden


----------



## bachmayeah (5. Juli 2009)

Intense in Action


----------



## gstoned (6. Juli 2009)

ein paar bilder von mir und meinem m6.
ciao, stefan

http://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/data/500/2009-05-06_semmering-173.jpg

http://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/data/500/2009-05-06_semmering-231.jpg

http://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/data/500/medium/D22_3855.JPG

http://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/data/500/medium/D22_3854.JPG


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (6. Juli 2009)

Des Blaue M6 mit der roten Hope kenn ich ja!  Warst schon wieder am Semmering?


----------



## gstoned (6. Juli 2009)

eh jedes weekend. vorletztes war's etwas feucht  und letztes einfach nur genial. und, wie war's am gardasee?
ciao, stefan


----------



## Trickz (17. August 2009)

pds, letzte woche:





























und 2 mal socom auf einem bild 




war wieder mal ne perfekte woche


----------



## bachmayeah (17. August 2009)

macht laune zu radeln...


----------



## daddy yo yo (24. August 2009)

xxFRESHxx schrieb:


> schladming, letzten sonntag[/URL]


geile bilder! 


Trickz schrieb:


> pds, letzte woche:


schöne bilder, schönes rad. wenigstens mit der brille kann ich mithalten!


----------



## pisskopp (25. August 2009)

warum er nur soviel druck auf dem Hinterrad hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti-Ritter (7. September 2009)

Sonntag Willingen, hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## CCCP DIRT BIKER (8. September 2009)

hier parr pics aufm intense


----------



## neikless (8. September 2009)




----------



## gigo (8. September 2009)

neikless schrieb:


>



Hammer!!! Bitte mehr davon ...


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (11. September 2009)




----------



## xxFRESHxx (12. September 2009)

schladming... sind aber schon ein paar wochen alt


----------



## Christiaan (27. Oktober 2009)

Par Bilder vom Wochenende in Winterberg, fast nur Hollander, hahahaha

Noch ein par vom Megavalanche




Einer war gesturzt, also mussten wir das rad in Teile runter bringen, er wurde mit den Heli abgehollt.....


----------



## bachmayeah (27. Oktober 2009)

schöne bilder.. bestes m6... nach meinem ex


----------



## Christiaan (28. Oktober 2009)

Deins war ok, aber Meins ist besser 

Ist das 951 schon fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc schrecka (28. Oktober 2009)

schöne bilder christiaan


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (9. Januar 2010)




----------



## metalfreak (16. Januar 2010)

mal kleines video.... wird ma zeit dass der schnee abtaut und man nich immer abgebremst wird :kotz:


----------



## deimudder (1. Februar 2010)

Schnee kann auch Spass machen:


----------



## Crak (1. Februar 2010)

mal meins in aktion bei Crankworx


----------



## deimudder (1. Februar 2010)

Auch Schlafanzugträger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (1. Februar 2010)

meistens!


----------



## Crak (1. Februar 2010)

hier nicht...


----------



## Christiaan (1. Februar 2010)

Mann, warum soviel Schnee hier,in Whistler ist ja selbst kein Schnee!


----------



## Red Dragon (1. Februar 2010)

Dann auch mal ein Bild von mir, Schlafanzug und M3. (Danke fürs Foto an Sara Dill)


----------



## Crak (1. Februar 2010)

beste brille!!


----------



## deimudder (24. März 2010)

Am Sonntag war ja endlich bei uns der Schnee weg und wir haben bisserl das Frühlingserwachen gefilmt:


----------



## Sabes (6. April 2010)

Hier mal die ersten "Action" Pics mit meinem 951


----------



## deimudder (28. Juni 2010)

Um den Fred mal wieder auszugraben. Samstag Beerfelden. Mit 1000 auf den Kiosk zu


----------



## bachmayeah (14. August 2010)

copee und paste


----------



## fox-ranger (6. September 2010)

Samstag rollout in morgins, sehr positive überascht gewesen das beast rockt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geax (9. September 2010)

Freundinn übt sich beim Fotografieren =)







hoff ich bekomm jetzt keine probleme , weil ich aus dem Downhill-board verlinke =)

lg


----------



## numinisflo (11. September 2010)

Nichts besonderes, keine besondere Kamera, aber ein Intense und das in Whistler. Crank it up Wallrides:







Ebenfalls Whistler Bikepark, mir faellt allerdings gerade nicht ein wo genau...:


----------



## °Fahreinheit (12. September 2010)

Tippe auf No Joke.


----------



## Geax (13. September 2010)

Schaut sehr spaßig aus !


----------



## haha (13. September 2010)

schönes wochenende in spicak und das SS mal ausprobieren


----------



## numinisflo (14. September 2010)

°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> Tippe auf No Joke.



Stimmt, war auf No Joke.



Geax schrieb:


> Schaut sehr spaßig aus !



Und wie! Waren 3 geile Wochen!


----------



## °Fahreinheit (14. September 2010)

Works red is aber auch echt geil!  Schönes Schlöpstail


----------



## Hansman007 (14. September 2010)

Les Gets


----------



## metalfreak (12. Oktober 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (12. Oktober 2010)

Gude! Jetzt hab ich auch das Gesicht zum bike! War der Typ mit dem blauen 951 in Beerfelden


----------



## °Fahreinheit (12. Oktober 2010)

Schickes Filmchen. 

Mit fällt auch gerade auf, dass ich hier schon länger nichts mehr beigetragen hab.
Daher bisschen was von diesem Jahr:













Und was bewegtes:


----------



## metalfreak (12. Oktober 2010)

deimudder schrieb:


> Gude! Jetzt hab ich auch das Gesicht zum bike! War der Typ mit dem blauen 951 in Beerfelden



das ist korrekt


----------



## haha (12. Oktober 2010)

saalbach proline vom wochenende:






[/URL][/IMG]

geiles rotes SS über mir.. ich bin echt so absolut begeistert von dem teil. das beste spassgerät von intense bisher


----------



## san_andreas (12. Oktober 2010)

Schönes Bild ! Ich dachte, Saalbach hätte schon zu.


----------



## fox-ranger (13. Oktober 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/15726676"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (13. Oktober 2010)

der streckenzustand sollte verboten sein...sonst gut


----------



## agrohardtail (13. Oktober 2010)

wie heißt der track? also musik halt^^


----------



## fox-ranger (13. Oktober 2010)

@
Crak
habe kaum was gemerkt das fahrwerk "boxxer r2c2" schluckte gut von 0930-1545

@
agrohardtail 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MkAf_1GD-4&p=7D2458ECBC688195&playnext=1&index=10"]YouTube        - Herbie Hancock - "Dolphin Dance"(Maiden Voyage,1965)[/nomedia]


----------



## fox-ranger (13. Oktober 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> QUOTE]
> 
> geiles video


----------



## bikeburnz (15. Oktober 2010)

ertsma nur ein bild ohne action von meinem neuen hobel . hoffe nach dem WE gibts auch action bilder. .  
über kommentare würd ich  mich freuen


----------



## bachmayeah (15. Oktober 2010)

schön, aber wieso nicht 
Intense Cycles Gallery - Show your ride! nutzen?

jaja ich weiß ich piens hier rum, bin aber dennoch für das einhalten der vorhandenen galeriethemen..


----------



## bikeburnz (15. Oktober 2010)

guter vorschlag, habs verpeilt


----------



## MT3ike (16. Oktober 2010)

Muss mich auch mal eintragen:


----------



## deimudder (16. Oktober 2010)

Schicker Trail! Wo ist das?

Mein Hobel mit mir


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Oktober 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (16. Oktober 2010)

vom grünen würd ich gern mal bessere foddos sehn; in der galerie 
edit: habsch schon im fotoalbum.


----------



## bachmayeah (24. Oktober 2010)

der bachi scheut das wetter nicht, er geht in den wald, der wicht... hahaha:
schön muddy heute:


----------



## Downhoehl (25. Oktober 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> der bachi scheut das wetter nicht, er geht in den wald, der wicht... hahaha:
> schön muddy heute:



Scharf ist aber anders ;-)


----------



## Christiaan (26. Oktober 2010)

Das kommt ja da er so schnell geht!


----------



## bachmayeah (26. Oktober 2010)

yepp... two fast for the lense...
Aber wir sind doch hier nicht bei den fettesten dh-Bildern..


----------



## Downhoehl (26. Oktober 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> yepp... two fast for the lense...
> Aber wir sind doch hier nicht bei den fettesten dh-Bildern..



Passt scho, deswegen das Augenzwinkern danach.


----------



## MoNu (4. November 2010)

hier mal was kleines von mir


----------



## Morpheus1978 (5. November 2010)

Nice


----------



## Morpheus1978 (5. November 2010)

leider etwas unscharf ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SVK1899 (5. November 2010)

Ihr seid einfach alle zu schnell !!!


----------



## Morpheus1978 (5. November 2010)

ne ne das sieht nur so aus ;-) wenn die geschwindigkeit so hoch wär hätt ich die brille drauf um keinen zu zu bekommen


----------



## Geißbock__ (17. November 2010)

Ist nicht in der Luft, aber etwas in Action!


----------



## bachmayeah (18. November 2010)

Krasse Steilwand


----------



## der T (16. Dezember 2010)

mhmmmm ein Ohrenkneiffer....


----------



## Geißbock__ (16. Dezember 2010)

Hä? Ich nix verstähe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (17. Dezember 2010)

hier mal was kleines von mir


----------



## TeeWorks (6. Januar 2011)

sweet pic! größer wär schön


----------



## deimudder (10. Januar 2011)

Nach Schlüsselbeinbruch und 7 Wochen biertrinken und Couch mal biken gewesen:


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Januar 2011)

und schon wieder kurz vor'm Schneeengel  Geiles Foddo Tobi!


----------



## °Fahreinheit (22. Januar 2011)

Nach einiger Zeit mal wieder kein Schnee.


----------



## MoNu (30. Januar 2011)

hier mal ein paar bilder von mir


----------



## °Fahreinheit (30. Januar 2011)

Von gestern.


----------



## walo (30. Januar 2011)

lässige pics!


----------



## bachmayeah (30. Januar 2011)

jepp... vermitteln fahrspass..


----------



## mallo (30. Januar 2011)

°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> Von gestern.



der gute alte nussberg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °Fahreinheit (30. Januar 2011)

So ist es.  Mehr is wettertechnisch gerade hier in der Gegend nicht drin. Kann ja nicht jeder alpin wohnen.


----------



## geosnow (31. Januar 2011)

schöne farben! geiler sprung!


----------



## mallo (6. Februar 2011)

°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> So ist es.  Mehr is wettertechnisch gerade hier in der Gegend nicht drin. Kann ja nicht jeder alpin wohnen.



höre ich da neid...?


----------



## °Fahreinheit (6. Februar 2011)

Ja!


----------



## Female (7. Februar 2011)

Wenig spektakulär und wenig Action, aber ein Intense.


----------



## agrohardtail (7. Februar 2011)




----------



## san_andreas (7. Februar 2011)

Du hast aber fesche rosa Handschuhe, mein Süßer !

Nettes Video, was ist das für ein Sound ?


----------



## agrohardtail (7. Februar 2011)

crooklyn dodgers - return of the crooklyn dodgers
bitte schön
http://www.youtube.com/user/Maximillion101?feature=mhum#p/f/38/vxilWBqmJEE

alle anderen waren schmutzig oder lost in kleiderschrank.  trage die aber gerne


----------



## walo (7. Februar 2011)

es wird frühling...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julius09 (7. Februar 2011)

schönes bild...


----------



## °Fahreinheit (12. Februar 2011)

von heute, 















fotos von user Fuschnick, danke.


----------



## Morpheus1978 (13. Februar 2011)

Sauber


----------



## walo (14. Februar 2011)




----------



## san_andreas (15. Februar 2011)

Top !


----------



## fatcrobat (21. Februar 2011)

jup top action !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (27. Februar 2011)

mein intense m3 in action


----------



## Morpheus1978 (27. Februar 2011)

nice


----------



## Monster666 (5. März 2011)

am Chaumont bei Neuchatel (CH).....
heute.....


----------



## Red Dragon (7. März 2011)

Paar Fotos vom Wochenende, Location: Hometrail, Taunus.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (7. März 2011)

Auch am Wochenende im Wald gewesen:


----------



## °Fahreinheit (13. März 2011)

Und hier auch noch ma...


----------



## deimudder (13. März 2011)

Sehr geil. Was von gestern aus Wartenberg:


----------



## njoerd (14. März 2011)

ist das nicht auf dem Barbiegrab?



°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> Und hier auch noch ma...


----------



## °Fahreinheit (14. März 2011)

Wie genau der Abschnitt heißt weiß ich leider nicht. Aber ja, ungefähr da


----------



## Sabes (14. März 2011)

mal eins von mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox-ranger (15. März 2011)

sehr schön!


----------



## metalfreak (15. März 2011)




----------



## Morpheus1978 (15. März 2011)

geile aufnahme , mit welcher cam wurde geknipst ? und was haste alles nachbearbeitet ?


----------



## metalfreak (15. März 2011)

Canon 7D. Einstellungen stehn in der EXIF und bearbeitet wurde nicht viel. Die Schatten dezent aufgehellt, den Kontrast leicht verstärkt und die Sättigung um 0,05 erhöht.


----------



## Morpheus1978 (16. März 2011)

sehr schöne arbeit ! kann man nur gratulieren


----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2011)

Ja, sehr schönes Bild. Könnte ruhig größer sein.


----------



## metalfreak (16. März 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ja, sehr schönes Bild. Könnte ruhig größer sein.



Im Original ausreichend?  http://www.flickr.com/photos/bk-photo/5518026514/sizes/l/in/set-72157626119574313/


----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2011)

Dankö. Schmückt jetzt meinen Desktop !


----------



## °Fahreinheit (21. März 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyou (22. März 2011)

Geil... das nenn ich mal nen Whip


----------



## fox-ranger (22. März 2011)

Sehr Fett!


----------



## Jester (22. März 2011)

sauber. jetzt muss dein fotograph es nur noch mit der quali hinkriegen und wir voten dein bild zum foto der woche


----------



## walo (22. März 2011)

yes, ganz dick!


----------



## agrohardtail (24. März 2011)

mal wieder bilder damits hier nicht nur am we rund läuft


----------



## iRider (24. März 2011)

Killer Bild! 



agrohardtail schrieb:


> mal wieder bilder damits hier nicht nur am we rund läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. März 2011)

Sehr schönes Bild ! Ist das ein "kompletter" Spot ?


----------



## agrohardtail (24. März 2011)

jop, ist nicht nur fürs photo  mache demnächst mal ne helmcam fahrt.


----------



## numinisflo (24. März 2011)

Das Bild ist echt gut geworden.


----------



## bachmayeah (27. März 2011)

nichts besonderes, aber spass hats wie immer gemacht:






iwie ruhiger als mim uzzi


----------



## Christiaan (28. März 2011)

Fliegender Bachy! Yeah!


----------



## fox-ranger (28. März 2011)

ganz ganz feine Intense Action!!!


----------



## bachmayeah (28. März 2011)

selbstauslöser und so...


----------



## fatcrobat (28. März 2011)

gute bilder beide daumen hoch


----------



## agrohardtail (28. März 2011)

warum guckst du so traurig? hats kein spaß gemacht?


----------



## bachmayeah (28. März 2011)

...lol... pure concentration...  wahrscheinlich schau ich immer so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (28. März 2011)

will garnicht wissen wie ich gucke beim fahren  full face FTW!


----------



## Crak (29. März 2011)

fahr mal ohne goggles und mach bilder..schlimm genug


----------



## agrohardtail (29. März 2011)

hab gerade mal geschaut, habe von 2009 in wibe nen bild mit nem lazer helm der vorne weit offen ist, man sieht die augen nicht aber der mund sieht aus als wäre ich beim schlafen am sabbern. wenn ich das mit nem bild zusammenfüge wo man die augen sieht, kommt nen gesicht bei raus bei dem ich mich jetzt lieber zurückhalte


----------



## Morpheus1978 (29. März 2011)

Nix besonders nur ein GoPro Video Versuch im Schlamm und Matsch von Albstadt , Geil wars trotzdem 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12626/h


----------



## Crak (29. März 2011)

strecke und mud sieht nach spaß aus. Aber bist du beim fahren zwischendurch eingeschlafen?


----------



## san_andreas (29. März 2011)

Das schaut stark nach Schmierseife aus !


----------



## Morpheus1978 (29. März 2011)

naja eingeschlafen nicht gerade , aber es war der erste Ritt des Jahres und da ist man eher zu vorsichtig als zu übermütig , ich will ja dieses Jahr mal noch ein paar mal auf Tour gehen und nicht gleich alles auf eine Karte setzen . Deshalb erstma gemach gemach ;-)
Und ja es war Schmierseife par excellence


----------



## Crak (29. März 2011)

klingt logisch. Manchmal läuft es ja auch gut!


----------



## bachmayeah (30. März 2011)

bilders:
ich hatte spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geosnow (30. März 2011)

geiles gap!


----------



## bachmayeah (31. März 2011)

langweile...


----------



## metalfreak (31. März 2011)

letzten Samstag in Wildbad




pic by Manuel Vollmar


----------



## bachmayeah (31. März 2011)

sehr schönes foto...


----------



## mc schrecka (3. April 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]

M3 aufm Hometrail


----------



## Crak (8. April 2011)

2. ausfahrt mit dem tracer...das bike macht einfach nur unglaublich viel spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (9. April 2011)

mal wieder Wildbad


----------



## geosnow (9. April 2011)

Geilo!


----------



## agrohardtail (10. April 2011)

m9 in bewegung


----------



## ewoq (10. April 2011)

schönes video, lässige musik, sauber gefahren!


----------



## Crak (10. April 2011)

wie immer beide intense dabei gehabt...favorit = tracer 2





















Am Auslöser Freak<3FR-DH!


----------



## agrohardtail (10. April 2011)

bilder rocken


----------



## Crak (10. April 2011)

danke. bei deinem video sieht es aus, als hätten die jetzt ein wenig von der IXS strecke gelassen? wie war es so? Mein LRS wird morgen verschickt


----------



## agrohardtail (10. April 2011)

war gut... die abgesteckten stücke sind nen mix aus ics 10 09 und 08.
recht nice wie ich finde.
hab leider nur eins im video.
und halt im gegensazu zum rest der strecke lockerer boden.
kommt ziemlich gut die abwechslung


----------



## Crak (10. April 2011)

klingt gut, wann bist du wieder da?


----------



## agrohardtail (10. April 2011)

montag der 18te
diesen kein auto da-_-
ausserdem rechte schulter was verdreht als ich den spidey gemacht habe, im auffangnetz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (11. April 2011)

Noch was aus dem wilden Bad.


----------



## der T (11. April 2011)

@ Crak

Sag mal deine Körpergröße, dude !


----------



## fox-ranger (11. April 2011)

sehr schöne action.


----------



## Jester (11. April 2011)

tolles video. schön gefahren


----------



## °Fahreinheit (11. April 2011)

Beitrag von heute:


----------



## bachmayeah (17. April 2011)

hat jemand ein päckchen style günstig abzugeben?






i like my m9


----------



## °Fahreinheit (19. April 2011)

Mal wieder in Tarnfarben unterwegs...


----------



## metalfreak (22. April 2011)

Beim Descente de Barr


----------



## JanikF. (25. April 2011)

ich konnte dann auch das erste mal ausführlich mein M9 testen  läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (25. April 2011)

Am Gurten bei Bern (CH)




und was unspektakuläres aus Todtnau


----------



## Morpheus1978 (25. April 2011)

noch unspektakulärer aus Albstadt


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (26. April 2011)

Osterausfahrt


----------



## xxFRESHxx (26. April 2011)

onboard-kamera-test-action vom samstag


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (26. April 2011)

is Schladming scho offen?
Dacht da Lift is erst ab 28.Mai offen?

Oder läuft des no im Winterbetrieb?
Wie Schneefrei is es oben? Oder geht da no nix?


----------



## xxFRESHxx (26. April 2011)

ja, ist noch winterbetrieb. winterbetrieb heisst leider auch winterpreis :-/
oben geht noch nix, da sind noch die skifahrer unterwegs. aber die untere hälfte ist 100% schneefrei, staubrocken und vom zustand her ist auch kein unterschied zum üblichen sommerberieb.

unterm video hab ich noch ein bissl mehr zu den aktuellen gegebenheiten auf der planai geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (28. April 2011)




----------



## Soulbrother (29. April 2011)

!


----------



## °Fahreinheit (1. Mai 2011)

Heute im Wald...


----------



## agrohardtail (10. Mai 2011)

Gudensberg Trainingstag
thx @ Fetzi *


----------



## Crak (10. Mai 2011)

nice! Hat der die Bilder irgendwo hochgeladen?


----------



## agrohardtail (10. Mai 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303571&page=42
bist auch des öfteren vertreten mit guten pics


----------



## deimudder (10. Mai 2011)

Gudensberg muss ich auch mal. Homespot vom Montag:


----------



## Crak (10. Mai 2011)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303571&page=42
> bist auch des öfteren vertreten mit guten pics



Danke!


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Mai 2011)

deimudder schrieb:


>



Sehr schön Tobi, gib doch mal Bescheid (PN)wenn du demnächst wieder am Start bist,damit ich endlich mal mein Versprechen einlösen kann 


M9 Premiere:












Bilder: Mr.Freeride


----------



## deimudder (13. Mai 2011)

Das mit Homespot ist immer recht spontan. Aber wenn es gut läuft 26.5. mal WIBE. Hoffe mein Dreckshinterbau kommt endlich. Das Ersatzding ist angerissen 

Sieht aus, als wenn dein Knie wieder besser ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebbolan (13. Mai 2011)

deimudder schrieb:


> Gudensberg muss ich auch mal. Homespot vom Montag:



Lob an den Fotograf musste echt 3 mal hinschauen bis ich gerafft habe wo das aufgenommen wurde  
So schön hab ich die Stelle ja noch nie in Szene gesetzt gesehn...


----------



## deimudder (13. Mai 2011)

Danke und psst


----------



## deimudder (15. Mai 2011)

Gestern Strombergeröffnung:


----------



## deimudder (22. Mai 2011)

Den Thread jede Woche pushen?


----------



## metalfreak (23. Mai 2011)

mal 2 Pics vom Wochenende


----------



## metalfreak (24. Mai 2011)

Noch 2 weitere Bilder aus Todtnau:


----------



## °Fahreinheit (30. Mai 2011)




----------



## Crak (30. Mai 2011)




----------



## °Fahreinheit (3. Juni 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox-ranger (5. Juni 2011)

drop in.
von unserer Heimstrecke .

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-tVglGaL6Y6Y/TevrTpbgzGI/AAAAAAAAAYw/mHbZk7EYoYg/s1600/toni_01.jpg


----------



## Single (6. Juni 2011)




----------



## Yeti-Ritter (6. Juni 2011)




----------



## Personaltrainer (7. Juni 2011)

Hir mal von mir 2 Intense Bilder


----------



## °Fahreinheit (12. Juni 2011)




----------



## Jester (13. Juni 2011)

tolle fotos. weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (13. Juni 2011)

Immer top Fotos, der Herr Fahreinheit !


----------



## metalfreak (15. Juni 2011)




----------



## iRider (18. Juni 2011)

Nicht meinereiner, nur hinter der Kamera.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (19. Juni 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Immer top Fotos, der Herr Fahreinheit !



Besten Dank! Ich hätte auch noch zwei:


----------



## njoerd (19. Juni 2011)

wo ist das?


----------



## °Fahreinheit (19. Juni 2011)

Grabweg im Deister. Die Line direkt nach Klein Langenhagen.


----------



## njoerd (19. Juni 2011)

ah da   schon lange nicht mehr auf der straßenseite gewesen


----------



## Jester (27. Juni 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14491

have fun


----------



## MoNu (27. Juni 2011)




----------



## °Fahreinheit (14. Juli 2011)

Verfolgt in Braunlage:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox-ranger (17. Juli 2011)

Flying down to Morgins.
Das M9 ist einfach so geil zum fahren


----------



## deimudder (17. Juli 2011)

Heute unser kleines privates Roadgap enjungfert


----------



## fox-ranger (18. Juli 2011)

Sehr schön!


----------



## xxFRESHxx (19. Juli 2011)

Saalbach am WE
jetzt endlich mit ausgewogenem fahrwerk.


----------



## ma.schino (19. Juli 2011)

xxFRESHxx schrieb:


> Saalbach am WE
> jetzt endlich mit ausgewogenem fahrwerk.



Gefällt mir gut das Viedeo - bloss das Lied ist schaurig 

Wie lange dauert denn die komplette Abfahrt von oben bis ganz unten?


----------



## xxFRESHxx (19. Juli 2011)

das videofile, von der einfahrt in die bergstation bis zur ankunft am auto, incl. diverser pausen, war etwa 21 minuten lang.
wenn man zügig durchfährt wird man ca. 15 min. brauchen denke ich.
6,3km und 1025hm sinds laut saalbacher homepage. vor allem der unterste teil geht schon einigermaßen gut in die hände.


----------



## werwurm (19. Juli 2011)

ich hab auch was von mir auf dem M9 gefunden:




Copyright:Thomas Dietze extreme-pics


----------



## Crak (20. Juli 2011)

hast du das gekauft?


----------



## werwurm (20. Juli 2011)

joah ... 5 euronen finde ich ein fairer preis für solch ein qualitäts-foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .irie. (20. Juli 2011)

1/600stel des rahmenpreises!dekadent!


----------



## hacke242 (20. Juli 2011)

xxFRESHxx schrieb:


> Saalbach am WE
> jetzt endlich mit ausgewogenem fahrwerk.



 hab dich an der mittelstation gesehen. war ein super tag!


----------



## hacke242 (20. Juli 2011)

hier auch ein gruß von der x-line. sind jetzt in laax und düsen über todtnau nach willingen back home. schee waas!


----------



## hacke242 (20. Juli 2011)




----------



## hacke242 (20. Juli 2011)




----------



## xxFRESHxx (20. Juli 2011)

ja, an das M9 kann ich mich auch erinnern.
schöne bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (20. Juli 2011)

Sehr schöne Bilder !
@hack: gibts das letzte auch richtig groß ?


----------



## hacke242 (20. Juli 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder !
> @hack: gibts das letzte auch richtig groß ?



danke!
Schau mal, größer bekomme ich es nicht hochgeladen.


----------



## Downhoehl (20. Juli 2011)

hacke242 schrieb:


> danke!
> Schau mal, größer bekomme ich es nicht hochgeladen.



Ist das Laax? Und wenn ja, seit wann kommt man den wieder hoch? (Hab im Hinterkopf, das die Seilbahn in den letzten Sommern nicht lief) War das letzte mal dort 2004....


----------



## san_andreas (20. Juli 2011)

@hacke: danke ! Reicht für meinen kleinen Laptop !


----------



## hacke242 (20. Juli 2011)

@san_andreas: na das freut mich aber.
@Downhoehl: nope! das ist der obere teil der x-line in saalbach, der hüpfburg-part.
im moment bin ich in der tat in laax und werde morgen, so gott will, den "never ends" wegwemsen.


----------



## Crak (20. Juli 2011)

laax ist soo kacke...der never ends ist unglaublich schlecht!


----------



## hacke242 (21. Juli 2011)

so. 
zurück aus der kacke. toll wars. mehr aber auch nicht. fand die trails recht freeride-lastig, haben aber dennoch spass gemacht. haken dran, morgen gehts weiter. craki, hast du noch einen tipp auf dem weg zurück nach willingen? davos/klosters? chur?


----------



## Downhoehl (21. Juli 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> laax ist soo kacke...der never ends ist unglaublich schlecht!



Schade, hatte mich echt gefreut da mal wieder hin zukommen, aber dann spar ich mir das wohl lieber :-(


----------



## san_andreas (21. Juli 2011)

Also, wie ist es da jetzt wirklich ?


----------



## Crak (22. Juli 2011)

hacke242 schrieb:


> so.
> zurück aus der kacke. toll wars. mehr aber auch nicht. fand die trails recht freeride-lastig, haben aber dennoch spass gemacht. haken dran, morgen gehts weiter. craki, hast du noch einen tipp auf dem weg zurück nach willingen? davos/klosters? chur?



disentis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (22. Juli 2011)

Ein bisschen Aktion, hoffe die mittelmäßigen Bilder kann man hier zeigen! Letzte Woche Hafjell.


----------



## fox-ranger (22. Juli 2011)

sehr schön!


----------



## agrohardtail (24. Juli 2011)

mal was ausm urlaub


----------



## fox-ranger (24. Juli 2011)

du prügelst das M9 auch derb!


----------



## Single (24. Juli 2011)

Willingen Freeride bei Windstärke 10


----------



## fox-ranger (24. Juli 2011)

uhh ganz schön, wo ist das?


----------



## Christiaan (25. Juli 2011)

fox-ranger schrieb:


> uhh ganz schön, wo ist das?



Da er Willingen FR strecke sagt, denke Ich mal, Willingen, Freeride strecke........


----------



## agrohardtail (25. Juli 2011)

hat er aber editiert


----------



## Snevern (7. August 2011)

Gruß Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berndguggi (7. August 2011)

Der Hinterreifen schaut heftig aus - Luftdruck ?
Oder war das ein 7 m Drop ?


----------



## deimudder (7. August 2011)

Gestern aus PDS zurück. Das Wetter war nur


----------



## fox-ranger (7. August 2011)

schön!


----------



## Snevern (7. August 2011)




----------



## °Fahreinheit (8. August 2011)

Das sieht nach Hahnenklee aus. Schick gesprungen.

Hier ein paar Schnappschüsse von letzter Woche aus Leogang/Saalbach/Hinterglemm/Wagrain:


----------



## Crak (8. August 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox-ranger (8. August 2011)

sehr schöne action!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. August 2011)

das ss kann halt immernoch was


----------



## mallo (8. August 2011)

°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> Das sieht nach Hahnenklee aus. Schick gesprungen.
> 
> Hier ein paar Schnappschüsse von letzter Woche aus Leogang/Saalbach/Hinterglemm/Wagrain:



schöne bilder schöni....meine kiste ist verpackt und wartet auf freitag...


----------



## °Fahreinheit (8. August 2011)

mallo schrieb:


> schöne bilder schöni....meine kiste ist verpackt und wartet auf freitag...



Dann bin ich sehr gespannt auf Bilder. Achja, und extreeeemst neidisch!


----------



## MoNu (14. August 2011)

Habe Samstag mal mein neuen Manitou Revox eingefahren in Willingen...


----------



## fox-ranger (15. August 2011)

Schööön.


----------



## Snevern (28. August 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/jantech#p/a/u/0/NOgFHRwnnd8


----------



## deimudder (28. August 2011)

Goil


----------



## °Fahreinheit (28. August 2011)

Schulenberg is echt super, Lieblingsstrecke im Harz. Schöner Film!


----------



## san_andreas (28. August 2011)

Alter schützt vor Torheit nicht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geosnow (28. August 2011)

isch ebbe geil.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (7. September 2011)

Jetzt hab ich auch mal was aktuelles aus Schulenberg:


----------



## MoNu (11. September 2011)

Lil´Hometrail Session

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jy0jXfuQk84"]Arret      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## °Fahreinheit (2. Oktober 2011)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/989644]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Jester (4. Oktober 2011)

sehr schönes actionbild

mal was neues vom m3->Klick


----------



## deimudder (9. Oktober 2011)

Home sweet home


----------



## metalfreak (10. Oktober 2011)




----------



## mylo (12. November 2011)




----------



## ActionGourmet (13. November 2011)

Erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen M9 fro
Feder war noch zu weich und ich bin noch etwas steif. Der breite Lenker und die tiefere Front sind noch gewöhnungsbedürftig. Schon ne andere Nummer wie mein Demo 2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °Fahreinheit (16. November 2011)

Und noch was mit Rumgealber:


----------



## geosnow (19. November 2011)

Fresh!


----------



## san_andreas (19. November 2011)

@Fahreinheit: super Action ! Du hättest mal einen guten Fotografen verdient !


----------



## °Fahreinheit (20. November 2011)

Hehe, danke. Die Bilder sind meistens mit meiner kleinen Canon G7 gemacht und die ist im dunklen Wald teilweise etwas überfordert. 
Aus Österreich hätte ich noch paar mit besserer Quali.


----------



## mylo (20. November 2011)




----------



## geosnow (20. November 2011)

Die TLD Kleider sehen im Kontrast zum kargen Wald extrem geils aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (26. November 2011)

Heute mit unserem Vereinsgelände fertig geworden


----------



## °Fahreinheit (27. November 2011)

Hier wieder was aus der kleinen Fotobüchse:


----------



## 8664 (28. November 2011)

Sehr schöne Action.


----------



## Daniel12 (20. Dezember 2011)

sehr schöne Bilder dabei!


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (20. Dezember 2011)

...unser 2011er Saison-Zusammenschnitt. (wenn mal Zeit zum Filmen gefunden wurde).
...damit's hier rein passt: *M6 & M9 FRO in Action*:







*LINKS:
*
[ame="http://vimeo.com/33868570"]http://vimeo.com/33868570[/ame]

oder hier:...

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/233151/


----------



## 8664 (21. Dezember 2011)

sehr schön!


----------



## Jester (21. Dezember 2011)

schönes video, aber die musikwieso müssen jetzt alle leute diesem electrotrend folgen


----------



## Geißbock__ (21. Dezember 2011)

weil sonst jeder den selben Musikgeschmack hat! Ich finds gut!


----------



## MHDH (1. Januar 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1009783


----------



## MHDH (1. Januar 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1036382
noch eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (1. Januar 2012)

MHDH schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1009783





MHDH schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1036382
> noch eins


 

ich erlaube mal


----------



## MHDH (1. Januar 2012)

Danke


----------



## °Fahreinheit (1. Januar 2012)

Vorgestern Saisonabschluss


----------



## °Fahreinheit (15. Januar 2012)

Erstes Mal Luft unter den Rädern in 2012:


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Januar 2012)

Ende Grabweg?


----------



## °Fahreinheit (15. Januar 2012)

Jep!


----------



## 8664 (16. Januar 2012)

schön!


----------



## °Fahreinheit (12. Februar 2012)

Ein bisschen fahren im Schnee...


----------



## °Fahreinheit (11. März 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (12. März 2012)

gefällt.


----------



## 8664 (12. März 2012)

nichts grosses einfach freude gehabt!


----------



## °Fahreinheit (18. März 2012)

Gestern war es angenehm warm draußen!


----------



## Crak (22. März 2012)




----------



## Rotwild85 (27. März 2012)

http://


----------



## °Fahreinheit (1. April 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (4. April 2012)

2012 Frühlings Ausfahrt:

kleiner Vorgeschmack:









.     ==>                                           *MORE*


----------



## Blade56k (10. April 2012)




----------



## alex-66 (14. April 2012)

wo steht der Traum aus Holz ???


----------



## san_andreas (14. April 2012)

Samerberg.


----------



## Jester (15. April 2012)




----------



## Blade56k (1. Mai 2012)




----------



## °Fahreinheit (3. Mai 2012)

In Warstein, Willingen und Winterberg:


----------



## bachmayeah (4. Mai 2012)

wann warste in winterberg? waren am montag dort..


----------



## °Fahreinheit (4. Mai 2012)

Wir waren Sonntag dort. Sicherlich auch nicht das letzte Mal in dieser Saison. Der Park ist super cool!
//Fail: Hatte mich verlesen und dachte du hast nach Warstein gefragt. In Winterberg waren wir Dienstag. Winterberg finde ich so medium gut. Warstein ist super cool.


----------



## bachmayeah (5. Mai 2012)

schön abwechslungsreich auf jeden fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °Fahreinheit (19. Mai 2012)

Ja Warstein ist abwechslungsreich und die wenigen Höhenmeter sind prima genutzt. Kann man uneingeschränkt empfehlen.

Was von gestern:


----------



## freerider1337 (19. Juni 2012)

Willingen Rennlauf


----------



## freerider1337 (19. Juni 2012)




----------



## 8664 (19. Juni 2012)

nice!


----------



## Endless86 (20. Juni 2012)




----------



## freerider1337 (20. Juni 2012)

Willingööön ,sau gut^^


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (20. Juni 2012)

[email protected] Paganella Bikepark:






*MORE: *http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/8269975/


----------



## Crak (20. Juni 2012)

nice one


----------



## freerider1337 (20. Juni 2012)

nochmal in Toll 












50. Platz mit Sturz -.- sonst sicher top 20 . Für die Leute ,die es interessiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (21. Juni 2012)

cool.


----------



## deimudder (26. Juni 2012)

Am WE geblitzt worden:


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (27. Juni 2012)

...und anbei ein Paar Shots vom guten alten Geißkopf (mit 951 & M9):











MORE in HighRes






-----------------------------------------------------------------------

...and don't miss KTRAX​


----------



## gigo (28. Juni 2012)

Welche Strecke ist das auf dem oberen Bild? Flow Country?


----------



## Burnhard (2. Juli 2012)

Jub, dürfte auf dem neuen oberen Teil sein.


----------



## gigo (2. Juli 2012)

Sieht spaßig aus - muss ich demnächst auch mal wieder hin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (20. Juli 2012)




----------



## geosnow (20. Juli 2012)

geile höhe!


----------



## Crak (21. Juli 2012)

gehen gut ab die sprünge.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (26. Juli 2012)

Kürzlich in PDS:


----------



## mylo (5. August 2012)




----------



## Jester (26. August 2012)




----------



## freerider1337 (18. September 2012)

vom renn wochenende aus steinach


----------



## alex-66 (24. September 2012)

@Crak und single: ist das Euer Whistler-Video ??? Wenn ja " NICE 

https://vimeo.com/49978147?action=share


----------



## Crak (24. September 2012)

ja, gibt es auch hier im IBC.


----------



## der T (3. Oktober 2012)

nice job folk!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °Fahreinheit (10. Oktober 2012)

Mistwetter geht los ...


----------



## Jester (1. November 2012)

Vor knapp 2 Wochen waren es noch fast 30Grad in der Eifel


----------



## 8664 (16. November 2012)

sehr heisse M9 Action.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/40318545"]http://vimeo.com/40318545[/ame]


----------



## Jester (22. Januar 2013)




----------



## Norman. (13. Februar 2013)

Vom letzten Herbst noch... Bisher bin ich Wetterbedingt erst dreimal dazu gekommen, es zu fahren


----------



## °Fahreinheit (3. April 2013)




----------



## °Fahreinheit (5. August 2013)

Kürzlich in den Bergen gewesen:
Morgins:








Les Gets:




Verbier:


----------



## bachmayeah (6. August 2013)

nice - will auch wieder hin...keine Bilder von Chatel


----------



## °Fahreinheit (6. August 2013)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> nice - will auch wieder hin...keine Bilder von Chatel



Wir waren zwei Tage in Chatel und haben tatsächlich keine Bilder gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (6. August 2013)

Schade eigentlich, die wären sicherlich gut geworden...


----------



## °Fahreinheit (7. August 2013)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich, die wären sicherlich gut geworden...



Weiß man nicht 

Hier gibts aber noch ein paar kleine Videofetzen aus Verbier.
https://vimeo.com/71849771


----------



## san_andreas (7. August 2013)

Leider so unscharf.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (7. August 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Leider so unscharf.


Ja leider. War eine geborgte SLR. Der Autofokus funktionierte leider schlecht, manuell erfordert Übung. Die fehlte.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (10. September 2013)

So, nun haben wir das mit den Bildern mal jemandem überlassen, der etwas mehr Ahnung hat. Er hatte Spaß und kommt sicher noch mal mit.


----------



## Downhoehl (10. September 2013)

°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> So, nun haben wir das mit den Bildern mal jemandem überlassen, der etwas mehr Ahnung hat. Er hatte Spaß und kommt sicher noch mal mit.



Sehr geile Bilder!!
Wo sind die entstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (10. September 2013)

Braunlage?


----------



## °Fahreinheit (10. September 2013)

Jep, ist Braunlage.


----------



## Ale_Schmi (14. September 2013)

Dann sag mal an, wann er wieder mitkommt... Dann komme ich doch auch mal gerne mit. 
Dann gibt es vielleicht auch mal gute von meinem.


----------



## MoNu (9. Oktober 2013)

Hometrail shredden


----------



## bachmayeah (9. Oktober 2013)

sieht spassig aus, aber die cam müsste wohl weiter nach oben gedreht werden.... - mM.


----------



## chiefrock (14. Oktober 2013)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> sieht spassig aus, aber die cam müsste wohl weiter nach oben gedreht werden.... - mM.



Na es soll ja sicher auch nur das Intense gezeigt werden


----------



## Norman. (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich beim 07.BBNR.. Der Matsch war furchtbar 




Foto von @_Dunkelbild_


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. Oktober 2013)

Todtnau...my all-time love


----------



## MoNu (30. Oktober 2013)

Homtrail Shred vom Sonntag. Nochmal die letzten Sonnenstrahlen genutzt


----------



## Blade56k (13. November 2013)

mein Intense mal in ACTION ich glaube ich will nie wieder was anderes faheren ^^ das Ding ist einfach der knaller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (14. November 2013)

Gefällt


----------



## chiefrock (14. November 2013)

Fett!


----------



## MoNu (3. Dezember 2013)

Letztens im Wald


----------



## Jester (3. Dezember 2013)




----------



## chiefrock (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich schwöre... es ist ein M9


----------



## bachmayeah (21. Dezember 2013)

schöne Foddos...


----------



## MoNu (16. Februar 2014)




----------



## °Fahreinheit (1. September 2014)

Da es hier gaanz lange hier ja sehr ruhig war, hier mal wieder ein Bild:


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. September 2014)

Verbier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (11. Juni 2015)

Oldtimer Intense


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Juni 2015)

Sehr genial ;-)


----------



## -MEGADETH- (26. Juni 2015)




----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. November 2015)

Season-End-Shots

steep and loamy


----------



## TigersClaw (17. November 2015)

Coole Fotos ;-)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------

